# Sport seats on your TT (pics)



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Hi guy
I would change my seats...I have baseball and I love it but it's not comfortable and sport as my old recarco(golf mk3)
Recaro pole position of tt quattro sport are beautiful but not for me..it's too racing in cabrio
I want simil as porsche or Recaro cs...
What do you think?you have pics of your?
Last question:I need heating of seat
Andrea


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT (andrewosky)*

Only seats I've seen in TTs are Recaro pole positions in several cars, a set of sparcos in EvoJetta's car and a set of GT2 seats in 1.8Tabamoura's car. That's all I know of...
I like the Recaro speed but not sure it'd fit a TT:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT (Murderface)*

That seat is the sex


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT (l88m22vette)*

anyone ever weigh the stock seats compared to these?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_That seat is the sex

I drove around a supra that had those for a while. They're really firm...any other seat feels like a couch by comparison haha. And you get real uncomfortable real fast if you don't plant yourself right. But once you get settled in it really holds you in place.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

those are just like the seats in the Mitsubishi evo 8 and 9, they come in: black leather, blue/black suede and black with red stitching. 
i have a set i just don't wanna put them in unless i can some how make them heated hahah, and also the stock seats have airbags in them so thats a safety issues


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

thanks guy..
that recaros are cool!!
I like porsche's seat, what do you think?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_thanks guy..
that recaros are cool!!
I like porsche's seat, what do you think?

The GT2 seats? me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

do you have pics?
this is not bad
from








to








and after with total leder..color of my baseball..
I have only problem..they haven't device with hot diffusion(sorry I don't kno correct word in english)..In Winter I want'it!!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
The GT2 seats? me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

If you are talking about my seats  , they from the GT3

















































_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 9:27 AM 4-4-2009_

_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 9:28 AM 4-4-2009_


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 9:28 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8Tabamoura)*

Dare I ask how much those were?


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

theres a pair of those exact carbon fiber gt3 seats on ebay right now for 1500.00 buy it now price


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_theres a pair of those exact carbon fiber gt3 seats on ebay right now for 1500.00 buy it now price

Ummm - no. The "replicas" range from $999 to $1699 a set - with the real deal Porsche OEM sets going for $1799 each to $2900 to $3300 a set.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Dare I ask how much those were?

I paid $2,000.00 plus shipping , bought from a Woman in FLorida that order the seats as an option but didn't like the fact that they can't be adjusted , so ordered the more "confortable" seats and the dealership didn't take the seats back so she put them on Ebay.


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 4:02 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_theres a pair of those exact carbon fiber gt3 seats on ebay right now for 1500.00 buy it now price

Like Joe said ,The carbon fiber ones are Chinese replicas , not sure about the quality of them, IF you keep looking on Ebay you can get a pair the real deal seats for a but more than that.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
Like Joe said ,The carbon fiber ones are Chinese replicas , not sure about the quality of them, IF you keep looking on Ebay you can get a pair the real deal seats for a but more than that.

I've been checking eBay over the past 8 or so months - best price for a set new or used that I saw was $2699. I think one cloth set went for a bit less - but they are generally around that price. $2k was a great deal!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

still a lot of scrillas for some seats!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sorry but those rpelicas look pretty damn close if not identical to me....and there is NOOOOOOOOOOO way unless i was racing prof will you sell me on the idea of buying seats for over 2000.00 lol


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*

you would be better buying boxster seats. i think those other seats would look funny, being that you car is a convert.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_sorry but those rpelicas look pretty damn close if not identical to me....and there is NOOOOOOOOOOO way unless i was racing prof will you sell me on the idea of buying seats for over 2000.00 lol 

I wouldn't trust my life to chinese reps that could simply shatter upon impact. I guess I'm weird like that. Then again I wouldn't spend $2,800 on GT3 seats either.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Not everything coming out of China is junk, but without knowing for sure, it does seem like a rather expensive purchase if they turned out to be less than expected.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT (andrewosky)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I wouldn't trust my life to chinese reps that could simply shatter upon impact.

x2


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT (ILLA NOIZ)*

The GT3s just bolted right into th floor no problem? or are they attached to the TT runner-rails even?
got pic?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT (Senater_Cache)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senater_Cache* »_The GT3s just bolted right into th floor no problem? or are they attached to the TT runner-rails even?
got pic?

the TT has no runner rails , The rails are part of the seat brackets and the brackets are the same for the Porsche and TT , completely plug and play, remove four bolts , take oem seat out, put the GT3 on and bolt it to the floor , the brackets for the OEM tt seat are even made by the same company,


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_ http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I've sat in these seats - i'd rather have the stock TT seats.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT (ILLA NOIZ)*

they are perfect!!!!
I live in Italia







shipment???
Are you that sell this seats?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

they are perfect in roadster
















are plug and play,true?


_Modified by andrewosky at 11:03 AM 12-5-2008_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

yes


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

thanks..















Now I find it!!it's not easy on ebay.it


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

how difficult are they to get in and out of in the TT. I have Recario seats in the Vette and they are a pain in the butt getting over the left side without scratching the crap out of them. They have only been in the vette for a year when me and my buddy put them in and the left side of the seat looks like it has 10 years of wear and tear on it.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_how difficult are they to get in and out of in the TT. I have Recario seats in the Vette and they are a pain in the butt getting over the left side without scratching the crap out of them. They have only been in the vette for a year when me and my buddy put them in and the left side of the seat looks like it has 10 years of wear and tear on it. 

for me its easy, Im 5'8" and weight 155 lbs ,as you get bigger its gets more difficult


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi guy
I just bought new seats for my tt...What do you think?
Now I must recover them with my baseball color










_Modified by andrewosky at 8:29 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

as long as you're recovering them because that color is atrocious


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (GLI Dan)*









New color is baseball..I'm not sure for all leather or leather+alcantara


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Sport seats on your TT ([email protected])*

x2 they look like something out of an old dodge challenger or cuda.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_








New color is baseball..I'm not sure for all leather or leather+alcantara









what are the seats from?
will the heaters still work?
do they have side airbags?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
what are the seats from?


by the pictures from Porsche Boxter


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

exact from Boxster 986..
Eletrical and heated.
Without airbag..15 kg for seats..it' better than original!!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_exact from Boxster 986..
Eletrical and heated.
Without airbag..15 kg for seats..it' better than original!!

I really don't like the factory Boxster/Cayman non sport seat - in fact it's one of the reasons i'm having a hard time with getting a Cayman S as hardly any of them come with the sport seats. 
If you give up the airbag - might as well go Recaro or Sparco IMO.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In my opinion the best is Recaro sporster CS..They are more expensive..about 2000 euro only seats more new leather..
In my cabrio I'm sure that this boxster is pretty when I will done new leather..
what seat have you on TT?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_In my opinion the best is Recaro sporster CS..They are more expensive..about 2000 euro only seats more new leather..
In my cabrio I'm sure that this boxster is pretty when I will done new leather..
what seat have you on TT?

Stock and I prefer them over the stock Boxter or Cayman seat. Leather is much nicer as well.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any seats from Porsche have side airbags?
For insurance purposes need something with an airbag


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

I think only 997...996 no and so boxster 986

o.t Where I see more pics of your roadster?


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (andrewosky)*









the car:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_I think only 997...996 no and so boxster 986

o.t Where I see more pics of your roadster?









Here you go Andre'a


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

merry Xmas!!
This's present to me from me
















































Next work new lether baseball color.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

outta what porsche are those seats from? you didnt hook up the electronics did ya?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_outta what porsche are those seats from? you didnt hook up the electronics did ya?

Talk about being lazy huh ? just read the posts above and you will find out .


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Porsche Boxster eletrical and heated..but Now I buy new cover


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

thats a terrible mistake imo! the baseball stitch interior is the hottest thing that has happened to the TT EVER! and you replaced with those green things?
sorry not feeling it at all. i LOVE your old seats!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

nooo guys you don't understand me








Porsche boxster from green color to baseball color..next month I will done them with new lether color of my baseball...I hate green


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Are you going with the stitching too? That's the desirable detail - the exposed stitching. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mat Cacciatore* »_thats a terrible mistake imo! the baseball stitch interior is the hottest thing that has happened to the TT EVER! and you replaced with those green things?
sorry not feeling it at all. i LOVE your old seats!

Do you American read








Sorry to aks this question


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Lurkertom)*

I would not want to lose baseball stitching but I think that is not perfect on porsche seat








Now I 'm finding lether color baseball..In Italia that color unavailable for now







I would done new seats with lether and alcantara..


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_I would not want to lose baseball stitching but I think that is not perfect on porsche seat








Now I 'm finding lether color baseball..In Italia that color unavailable for now







I would done new seats with lether and alcantara..

Try Leather lounge companies there would be heaps in Italia.
Buy the leather and get someone to trim it for you


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
Do you American read








Sorry to aks this question























I believe the guy you quoted is Canadian, so you are the one assuming things.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
I believe the guy you quoted is Canadian, so you are the one assuming things.









sorry didnt know Thornhill was in Canada








Everyday is a school day


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
sorry didnt know Thornhill was in Canada <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Everyday is a school day <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0">

You keeping asking for more huh?
I didn't know that Thornhill was in Canada either , but I saw the ON right next to it . that means Ontario - Canada 







Who is the one that doesn't read ?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
You keeping asking for more huh?
I didn't know that Thornhill was in Canada either , but I saw the ON right next to it . that means Ontario - Canada 







Who is the one that doesn't read ? 

In case you didnt know the world doesnt revolve around North America.
BTW if on stood for Ontario it should be in capital letters.
if you read it says Thornhill on?
Wtf is on?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*



XXX 1.8T said:


> In case you didnt know the world doesnt revolve around North America.
> 
> Of coarse not, that is until something goes wrong then you all come cryin for a f$$king hand out.
> 
> ...


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_


XXX 1.8T said:


> In case you didnt know the world doesnt revolve around North America.
> 
> Of coarse not, that is until something goes wrong then you all come cryin for a f$$king hand out.
> 
> ...






XXX 1.8T said:


> yeah thats why your economy has gone to $hit and now your asking for hand outs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
yeah thats why your economy has gone to $hit and now your asking for hand outs





























Why dont you start another war









Back to the topic of SEATS...............


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Happy 2009 (its 2009 here as we are a few hours in front







)
everyone and good luck with the seats Andrea!
sono sicuro che risulteranno bene!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Grazie grazie sei davvero gentile!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
HAPPY 2009!!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
In case you didnt know the world doesnt revolve around North America.
BTW if on stood for Ontario it should be in capital letters.
if you read it says Thornhill on?
Wtf is on?

your lack of brain cells is what's on.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

The drone in your car must of messed with your head.



_Modified by XXX 1.8T at 4:04 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

has anyone seen the 997 GT2 reps that are on ebay. Now thats a nice seat.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

hehehe


----------

